# CD Static



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone else is getting static/noise when they play CDs, but not from the FM radio. It sounds like poor reception or a blown dash-mounted tweeter - but then completely disappears when not using the CD changer.
A search on AudiWorld suggests either a dirty connection to the changer (how does it get dirty?) or a faulty changer. Apparently, quite a few people have had the complaint.
She's going in tomorrow, but thought I'd ask the question. Hopefully I'll be able to post back with a remedy tomorrow aft.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: CD Static (GLI_Man)*

I had the same problem... tried using a cleaning CD, didn't work... I took it into the dealer and they replaced my CD player under warranty, and now it works fine. Heh, I had this problem for a while before fixing it and it blew my mind about what the problem could be...I still don't know but it works great


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: CD Static (skicross66)*

I think one of the changepoints for 2007 is a changer that can handle MP3's. I feel like asking for it instead. Oh well.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: CD Static (GLI_Man)*

Well, after noticing the problem (but calling it "minor"), the dealer contacted the Audi Help Line and then informed me they'd be replacing the changer. They installed one from a car on the lot until the new one arrives.








Color me happy.








EDIT: color me stupid.








I don't think they left the second changer in - they just used it to confirm that the issues with the sound could be isolated. The crappy-sounding changer is back, complete with crappy sound.
Anyone selling an XM/Sirius receiver?


_Modified by GLI_Man at 11:00 PM 7-26-2006_


----------

